# indossare vs mettere vs portare



## Il Medico

Quando si usa il verbo 'indossare'? Perche se la usa invece di 'mettersi'? Quale e' il migliore? Quale e' il piu usata? Grazie.


----------



## Virtus

Il Medico said:


> Quando si usa il verbo 'indossare'? Perche se la usa invece di 'mettersi'? Quale e' il migliore? Quale e' il piu usata? Grazie.


 
Sono entrambi verbi corretti ed essenzialmente sinonimi.

Per come la vedo io (che pur *non* essendo un linguista mi sforzo di parlare il più correttamente che posso sia l'italiano che le altre lingue) la differenza sta nell'uso.

Mi sembra che "indossare" sia più usato nella lingua scritta, mentre nel parlato si usi di più la forma riflessiva "mettersi".

Se stessi scrivendo un racconto utilizzerei più spesso frasi del tipo "la signora _indossava_ un abito rosso", mentre parlando del mio abbigliamento odierno potrei dire "stamattina _mi sono messo_ i jeans, una maglietta ed una felpa".

Entrambe le forme sono comunque corrette e possono essere usate in sostituzione l'una dell'altra.

Ciao


----------



## gabrigabri

Sì, anche secondo me "indossare" è un po' più elegente di "mettersi", ma il significato è lo stesso.


----------



## federicoft

Virtus said:


> Sono entrambi verbi corretti ed essenzialmente sinonimi.
> 
> Per come la vedo io (che pur *non* essendo un linguista mi sforzo di parlare il più correttamente che posso sia l'italiano che le altre lingue) la differenza sta nell'uso.
> 
> Mi sembra che "indossare" sia più usato nella lingua scritta, mentre nel parlato si usi di più la forma riflessiva "mettersi".
> 
> Se stessi scrivendo un racconto utilizzerei più spesso frasi del tipo "la signora _indossava_ un abito rosso", mentre parlando del mio abbigliamento odierno potrei dire "stamattina _mi sono messo_ i jeans, una maglietta ed una felpa".
> 
> Entrambe le forme sono comunque corrette e possono essere usate in sostituzione l'una dell'altra.
> 
> Ciao



Mi permetto di utilizzare lo stesso esempio:
"la signora _indossava _un abito rosso" non credo sia direttamente sostituibile con "la signora _si era messa _un abito rosso". Indossare, infatti, oltre a mettersi indosso (e in tal caso è perfettamente sostituibile) significa anche _avere _indosso, cosa che non significa mettersi. 
Faccio un esempio: 
l'ho visto ieri sera alle sette e indossava una giacca di tweed. 
l'ho visto ieri sera alle sette e si era messo una giacca di tweed.
Hanno decisamente due significati diversi.

Sono d'accordo nel dire che indossare è tipico dello scritto mentre mettersi è comune nel parlato, ma in questo caso nel parlato si sarebbe più comunemente detto che ieri sera _aveva _una giacca di tweed, a meno che non si volesse enfatizzare il fatto che aveva indossato esattamente una giacca di tweed, e non di flanella; o che l'aveva indossata in quel preciso momento, e non cinque minuti prima.
A farla breve, indossare indica (anche) una condizione continuativa mentre mettersi (solamente) un preciso atto.


----------



## bubu7

federicoft said:


> A farla breve, indossare indica (anche) una condizione continuativa mentre mettersi (solamente) un preciso atto.


Non sono d'accordo.
I due termini sono sinonimi, con la diversa sfumatura di registro evidenziata dagl'interventi precedenti (_indossare, _per lo scritto o il parlato sorvegliato; _mettersi_, per il parlato colloquiale).
Sia _indossare_ sia _mettersi_ possono indicare una condizione continuativa o un preciso atto.

_*Ho indossato* la giacca e sono uscito = *Mi sono messo* la giacca e sono uscito._

_Ieri *indossava* la giacca = Ieri *si era messo* la giacca._


----------



## federicoft

Cito dal Garzanti. 

indossare
*1* mettersi indosso, infilarsi un indumento: _indossare la giacca_, _il soprabito_ 
*2* avere indosso, portare: _indossava un abito da sera_.

Andiamo avanti per esempi: 

quando l'ho visto si era messo l'abito da sera (primo significato: si era infilato, cinque minuti prima non ce l'aveva)
quando l'ho visto indossava l'abito da sera (secondo: aveva indosso, per tutta la serata)

Credo che tutti converremo che qui i verbi non sono sinonimi. 

Ma me ne è venuto in mente uno ancora più esplicativo:

Quando lo vedo indossa sempre un cappello di paglia
Quando lo vedo si mette sempre un cappello di paglia.

Mentre nel primo caso aveva il cappello indosso indipendentemente da me (secondo significato: ha indosso, porta), nel secondo caso se lo mette _appositamente_ perché lo vedo (primo significato: si infila, si mette).


----------



## bubu7

federicoft said:


> Credo che tutti converremo che qui i verbi non sono sinonimi.


Certo, Federico, infatti i due termini _possono_ avere lo stesso significato, non _devono_ averlo necessariamente in tutti i casi (è il concetto di sinonimia).
Ma se è possibile costruire degli esempi accettabili, come il secondo del mio precedente intervento, i due termini sono sinonimi _anche_ nell'accezione contestata.


----------



## federicoft

bubu7 said:


> Certo, Federico, infatti i due termini _possono_ avere lo stesso significato, non _devono_ averlo necessariamente in tutti i casi (è il concetto di sinonimia).
> Ma se è possibile costruire degli esempi accettabili, come il secondo del mio precedente intervento, i due termini sono sinonimi _anche_ nell'accezione contestata.



Ma certamente, io mi limitavo a rispondere a un non madrelingua che chiedeva lumi sul significato e l'uso dell'uno e dell'altro verbo, posto che non possono essere sempre usati in sostituzione l'uno dell'altro, e che un verbo ha un'accezione che l'altro non ha.


----------



## bubu7

Certo, però io sostenevo, mi sembra a differenza di te, che _mettersi_ può anche significare 'avere indosso, portare', come nel secondo dei miei esempi.
Ma a questo punto mi sembra che le nostre rispettive posizioni siano chiare e che non ci sia, almeno da parte mia, molto altro da aggiungere.


----------



## flljob

"stamattina _mi sono messo_ i jeans, una maglietta ed una felpa".

Non dovrebbve essere _mi sono messi?_

Ciao.


----------



## Virtus

flljob said:


> "stamattina _mi sono messo_ i jeans, una maglietta ed una felpa".
> 
> Non dovrebbve essere _mi sono messi?_
> 
> Ciao.


 
Bella osservazione.

Io solitamente dico "mi sono messo i jeans" perché intendo che il verbo si riferisca al soggetto, che ho omesso:

(*io*) mi sono *messo* i jeans

però credo che sia corretto anche dire:

(io) mi sono *messi i jeans*

In questo secondo caso il verbo si riferisce al complemento oggetto (i jeans, appunto).

Personalmente uso la prima forma perché mi suona meglio, però penso che siano entrambe accettabili.

Oh, può anche essere che io mi sbagli e vada bene solo la seconda.

Opinioni?

Ciao


----------



## quita

flljob said:


> "stamattina _mi sono messo_ i jeans, una maglietta ed una felpa".
> 
> Non dovrebbve essere _mi sono messi?_
> 
> Ciao.



direi che la seconda è sbagliata, più sulla base dell'istinto che su una qualche regola che mi viene in mente di poter riportare. Forse dipende dalla forma riflessiva del verbo.
come: mi sono mangiato due mele VS mi sono mangiate due mele 
mi sono dimenticato gli esami VS mi sono dimenticati gli esami

Ciò non toglie che una frase come "i jeans? me li sono messi!" è corretta. Bel mistero.


----------



## lsp

mi sono messo i jeans...
mi sono mangiato due mele...

Adesso mi viene un dubbio... dovrebbe cambiare so lo dicessi io? cioè _mi sono mess*a* i jeans_?


----------



## quita

si si va al femminile!
se sei femmina, ovvio :-D


----------



## lsp

quita said:


> si si va al femminile!
> se sei femmina, ovvio :-D



sì  e grazie!


----------



## flljob

Le mele, me le sono mangiate, è incorretto?


----------



## bubu7

Dice la Grammatica del Serianni, edizione Garzantine, a proposito dell'accordo del participio di un verbo pronominale (come _mettersi_) col soggetto o col complemento oggetto, sia esso anteposto o posposto (inserto del Glossario, sotto la voce: _participio, accordo del_): "La possibilità di scelta [tra le due soluzioni] è esistita da sempre in italiano e le restrizioni talvolta suggerite dalle grammatiche non hanno fondamento".


----------



## tie-break

Sarà... ma cio' non toglie che una frase del genere "_mi sono messi i guanti_" suoni davvero bruttina, non vi pare?


----------



## giovannino

bubu7 said:


> Dice la Grammatica del Serianni...a proposito dell'accordo del participio di un verbo pronominale (come _mettersi_) col soggetto o col complemento oggetto, sia esso anteposto o posposto...: "La possibilità di scelta [tra le due soluzioni] è esistita da sempre in italiano e le restrizioni talvolta suggerite dalle grammatiche non hanno fondamento".


 
Stavo per riportare la stessa citazione, che avevo trovato sul sito della Crusca 
Aggiungerei che se l'oggetto anteposto è un pronome personale di terza persona il participio passato deve accordarsi con esso, come negli esempi fatti da quita e da flljob:

me li sono messi

me le sono mangiate

EDIT: Se c'è già una discussione sull'accordo del participio passato forse si potrebbero spostare lì gli interventi su questo tema


----------



## catspanish

C'è una differenza tra indossare e portare riguardo a una divisa scolastica?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Direi proprio di no.

GS


----------



## potolina

Ciao! In effetti no...  a meno che la differenza non sia tra "indossare" che magari è leggermente più formale e "portare" che è più informale, ma si tratta anche di punti di vista e di contesti 

Pot


----------



## Necsus

Be', dipende da cosa intendi. "Porto la divisa scolastica in tintoria" non vuol dire che la indosso mentre mi aggiro per la lavanderia.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse è fuori tema, ma comunque ritengo che a un amico straniero che studia la nostra lingua possa essere ricordato che mentre "indossare" ha anche il valore "dinamico" di "mettersi", "portare" (sempre parlando di indumenti) ha soltanto valore "statico":
1. Quando lo vidi indossava una camicia azzurra (_statico_: "aveva addosso/indosso", Imperfetto)
1'. Quando ci vide indossò una camicia azzurra (_dinamico_: "si mise"; aspetto perfettivo, azione puntuale, Passato Remoto)
2. Quando lo vidi portava una camicia azzurra (_statico_: "aveva addosso/indosso", Imperfetto) 

Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo che, per capire meglio il significato del verbo _indossare_, ci può servire anche la sua origine: indossare proviene da _in+dosso_, dove _dosso _è la forma volgare per _dorso_. Quindi il significato originale poteva essere "mettersi sul dorso" e poi anche "portare/avere sul dorso".


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao!  In alcune frasi particolari, come quella di un articolo, questo, _'' Indossa il bagaglio e non paghi gli extra'',_ il verbo indossare rende meglio l'idea, ed è sicuramente azzeccato qui.    Che marpioni della lingua...

 La corrispettiva frase _'' Metti addosso, o messi indosso, il bagaglio e non paghi gli extra'' _mi darebbe sicuramente un'altra immagine della situazione: Portarselo a tracolla o in braccio o altre cose del genere.

Con la frase succitata s'intende dire di _entrare _invece nel bagaglio come fosse un vestito e portarselo appresso come tale.

Saluti

S.V

_La valigia che si indossa, _frase che potrete trovare qui>http://www.italiano-elledue.com/images/parlare/indossa_il_bagaglio.pdf

p.s Scusate ma a me fare allo spadaccino non fa punta voglia.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sempervirens said:


> Con la frase succitata s'intende dire di _entrare _invece nel bagaglio come fosse un vestito e portarselo appresso come tale.



Questa affermazione è poco chiara e temo anche inesatta.
Nella frase citata "_Indossa il bagaglio e non paghi gli extra_", che immagino usata in ambito di viaggi in aereo, si intende invitare chi legge a indossare il contenuto del proprio bagaglio, non il bagaglio stesso.

Se, anziché metterli in valigia, indosso il maggior numero possibile dei capi d'abbigliamento che intendo portare con me, la valigia diventa più leggera e di conseguenza posso evitare di pagare gli oneri extra dovuti quando il bagaglio supera la franchigia di peso definita dalla compagnia aerea.


----------



## fsm*

bubu7 said:


> I due termini sono sinonimi, con la diversa sfumatura di registro evidenziata dagl'interventi precedenti (_indossare, _per lo scritto o il parlato sorvegliato; _mettersi_, per il parlato colloquiale).
> Sia _indossare_ sia _mettersi_ possono indicare una condizione continuativa o un preciso atto.



In questo caso, come chiedere in modo informale e _al presente_ quali vestiti una persona _già indossa_ (ad esempio parlando per telefono con una amica prima di andare a incontrarla ad una festa)? Sarebbe giusto dire _"Cosa/Quale giacca/Quali scarpe ti metti"_​?


----------



## Anaiss

fsm* said:


> In questo caso, come chiedere in modo informale e _al presente_ quali vestiti una persona _già indossa_ (ad esempio parlando per telefono con una amica prima di andare a incontrarla ad una festa)? Sarebbe giusto dire _"Cosa/Quale giacca/Quali scarpe ti metti"_​?


  Il classico, cosa ti metti stasera? O se proprio sai che è già pronta eventualmente puoi dire _cosa ti sei messa/hai messo per stasera?_


----------



## Bayriz

Indossa il bagaglio e non paghi gli extra...è il titolo di un articolo di Repubblica che parla di un prodotto nuovo, una borsa che si trasforma in un vestito da indossare con delle tasche enormi da riempire.
http://d.repubblica.it/argomenti/2012/10/29/foto/viaggi_sicurezza_bagagli-1339583/1/


----------



## stella_maris_74

Bayriz said:


> Indossa il bagaglio e non paghi gli extra...è il titolo di un articolo di Repubblica che parla di un prodotto nuovo, una borsa che si trasforma in un vestito da indossare con delle tasche enormi da riempire.
> http://d.repubblica.it/argomenti/2012/10/29/foto/viaggi_sicurezza_bagagli-1339583/1/



Ecco l'importanza di dare un contesto completo... Sempervirens nel suo post non l'aveva fatto e di conseguenza è la mia interpretazione a risultare errata...
Grazie, Bayriz


----------



## pizzi

_Tanto i padroni d'Iljà quanto Iljà stesso (...), s'eran provati più volte a rivestir Lizavèta in modo più decente (...): ma lei, regolarmente, dopo *essersi lasciata indossare *
ogni cosa senza batter ciglio, se n'andava, e in un posto o nell'altro (...) si sfilava di dosso tutto quello che le avevano offerto...

_Fiodor Dostoevskij, _I fratelli Karamazov_, traduzione di Agostino Villa.

*Essersi lasciata indossare *rende molto bene la situazione: tuttavia ho qualche dubbio sulla forma, che mi suona strana. Ho torto? 

Avrei preferito _essersi lasciata _(*ri*)*vestire con */ *mettere addosso

*


----------

